# No picture, no beep



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I have problems with my recent build. I put together a computer and when I turn it on it just starts the CPU fan but nothing else really happens. No bios code beeps or anything.

Mobo: 970A DS3P FX
CPU: FX 8350
PSU 600W
RAM 16 GB ( 4x4 )

I dont know what else can I say, I have tried removing all ram, gpu and HDD and still the same thing.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Read the manual: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-970A-DS3P-FX-rev-21#support-manual
You are missing something. Do you have a separate video card? Does it require a plug from the PSU? Be sure you are plugging in the* 4 pin ATX_12V* cable in from the *PSU *as well as the main Power Connector. 
Start with no Cards, or hardware. Just one module of RAM. See if you can get the Gigabyte Splash screen then press *Del* to get to the Bios.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Could you list all make/models of each part you have.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> Read the manual: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-970A-DS3P-FX-rev-21#support-manual
> You are missing something. Do you have a separate video card? Does it require a plug from the PSU? Be sure you are plugging in the* 4 pin ATX_12V* cable in from the *PSU *as well as the main Power Connector.
> Start with no Cards, or hardware. Just one module of RAM. See if you can get the Gigabyte Splash screen then press *Del* to get to the Bios.


I do have a separate video card, I have tried with and without it. the GPU doesnt need a PSU plug.

I have plugged the main (the longest) connector + 8 pin not 4 pin connector. I am trying with CPU only, monitor plugged into mobo, no GPU.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Does it have a speaker or beeper connected to or directly fitted to the motherboard ??

Another point is that these days mobos are very picky about CPU and RAM that is fitted .. it could be that the CPU is faulty or not compatible ... likewise it could be the RAM is not compatible ... had that with an old build when I tried a good pair of RAM that was just outside spec .. mobo just sat there and did nothing at power on apart from spin up !


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What are your memory specs .. I read in the manual 



> *Support for DDR3 2000(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz memory modules
> 
> * To support a DDR3 1866 MHz (and above) memory, you must install an AM3+ CPU first.*


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> What are your memory specs .. I read in the manual


My ram sticks are 1600MHz. So that should be good.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

According to the manual a speaker has to be connected to the F_PANEL (Front Panel Header) connector pins 14 & 20 .. have you done this ?

also I remember a fault some years back when a jumper on an Intel board wasn't making proper contact to allow entry into BIOS .. also caused some problems .. 
Check that the reset switch isn't giving you problems by removing it from the F_PANEL connector pins 5~7 

there is a CMOS reset pin which should be open .. is it ?? It's found just above pins 2~4 on the F_PANEL connector .. there should be no jumper here and if either of the pins are bent (happens sometimes) they should not short out to each other!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Just to add 1 more thing. Unplug then reseat the 24 pin main power connector to the mobo and make sure the latch clicks in.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Be sure you are plugging in the* 4 pin ATX_12V* cable in from the *PSU *to the motherboard as well


 Look at the motherboard schematic.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> According to the manual a speaker has to be connected to the F_PANEL (Front Panel Header) connector pins 14 & 20 .. have you done this ?
> 
> also I remember a fault some years back when a jumper on an Intel board wasn't making proper contact to allow entry into BIOS .. also caused some problems ..
> Check that the reset switch isn't giving you problems by removing it from the F_PANEL connector pins 5~7
> ...


Thank you.

I do not have a speaker connected to my motherboard.

I dont have any cables connected from PC, I turn it on by making contact on PW pins (2).

Also CMOS reset pins (2) are not in contact with each other, there is no jumper on them.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Your thread is titled "No picture, no beep" .. Initially did you have a speaker connected .. if not then add a speaker and let us know if there are any beeps .. otherwise the title is misleading, you could be being given a warning and not be aware of it ..


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok my mistake. Motherboard is actually GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 6.0).

From looking at specifications it should support 8350 since first BIOS version.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> Your thread is titled "No picture, no beep" .. Initially did you have a speaker connected .. if not then add a speaker and let us know if there are any beeps .. otherwise the title is misleading, you could be being given a warning and not be aware of it ..


YOU DIDN'T ANSWER THE QUESTION .. 

Speaker connections are as stated before for this board .. CPU is supported according to the CPU support document as you said.
What about memory .. is it listed in the document regarding supported memory on the Gigabyte site for this board?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok I will need to get a speaker from somewhere.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, so the computer worked with the older CPU, I updated BIOS but still doesnt work with the current CPU - FX 8350


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Having confirmed that the CPU is the problem you will need to see if the CPU is faulty and requires replacing or that the Motherboard has a problem working with it .. 

This means finding a known working motherboard that supports the possible faulty CPU and finding a known working CPU that you currently believe to be faulty and test it in your PC!

You could just try talking to the place where you bought the CPU though and get them to replace it! Explain that it's not working whilst your old CPU does in your new board..


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeh the CPU works in another computer now thats strange...I cant do anything again and have to buy new parts


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If you want to try further, buy a motherboard test/diagnostic card, should be a few $$ doesn't give you the exact point of failure, but would at least lead you in the right direction.

I just ran the mobo model, this was listed there:

_"To enable AM3+ AMD FX-Series CPU support, please update your motherboard with the most current BIOS found in your motherboard’s download section"_ although 6.0 seems to support from F1 as mentioned by you.

What was the BIOS version that you upgraded it to F2 ?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

tristar said:


> If you want to try further, buy a motherboard test/diagnostic card, should be a few $$ doesn't give you the exact point of failure, but would at least lead you in the right direction.
> 
> I just ran the mobo model, this was listed there:
> 
> ...


Do you have ebay link for any good tester?

And yes I upgraded BIOS with another CPU and still doesnt work on mine.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you check your 'other' CPU and does it have a comparatively lower TDP ? 8350 is rated at peak 125W, so if your other CPU is of lesser TDP, you're probably looking at some kind of VRM issues on the motherboard ? Again, this is a logical guess, assuming your PSU is new and is able to provide at least 500+ watts...


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Omg I bought new motherboard and it doesnt work here either??? Guys can someone halp!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should take it back to where you bought it and have them test it out, if it doesn't work have them replace it
I once had to bring back a motherboard 3 times before I got a good one.


----------

